# What Engraver to buy???



## rockenrobin007 (May 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I would like to know what brand of small engraver to buy that would let me engrave on my BMG 50 cal pens? Anyone know?? Would like to take it to shows to do engraving when a customer asks for it... Thank :wink::wink:


----------



## Mike Powell (May 14, 2015)

Don't buy the 500-600 dollar Ebay one, its a PITA


----------



## scooter57 (Jun 29, 2015)

Are you referring to laser engraving? If so, the Zing basic model starts at around $8000. That was a couple years ago. https://www.epiloglaser.com/products/zing-laser-series.htm?gclid=CJ628e-ntsYCFQkFaQodEfUG3w[/URL]


----------



## alphageek (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome to IAP!    I've got bad news for you.. what your thinking is going to be REALLY a tough idea.   Here is some of the negatives:
1) big $$ investment
2) pretty decent power needs
3) high risk of alignment and other issues if you're going to move it constantly.  


If you can afford the unit,you'd be MUCH better off in my opinion with some "stock" sayings/etc to sell while at shows and an order form with examples of custom ones.   Take orders and promise quick shipping!

Good luck either way!!


----------



## showcaser (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, You could try a Roland EGX 20. Not too expensive and it's portable. You can find them used on ebay just make sure the software comes with it. You would need the vise for holding the pen. It does both drag engraving for Metals and it can do 3d engraving on wood or acrylic. I have one that I use just for flat brass plates. There is a learning curve,but there is with any engraver. I have a laser engraver I do my pens with. Taking a laser engraver to shows would be pretty labor intensive as well as needing the carbon filtration system.
Best of luck Patrick


----------



## showcaser (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's a link to Rolands site
Portable Engraving Machines | EGX-20 | Roland DGA


----------



## BradG (Jun 30, 2015)

so, brass then I presume? why not etch it


----------

